# Ingenieursspezielisierung ändern



## Namsoon (26. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte von Gobliningenieur auf Gnomeningenieur umlernen, mir geht es aber nicht ganz in den Kopf das ich jetzt mit skill 441 alles verlernen soll und nochmal neu skillen soll! 


Bei anderen Berufen soll man bloß einen 100er hinblättern und bei Ingenieur für 1000e Gold neu skillen?


Ist das deren Ernst jetzt? Ich meine jetzt wirklich?


Ich weiß das es dazu hier schon was gibt, da finde ich aber nichts sinnvolles.


Das kann doch echt nicht sein das man alles neu lernen soll...
Was wenn ich vom Anfang an alle Rezepte und so gesammelt habe? Das kann doch nicht alles für den Müll gewesen sein. Das kanns echt nicht sein mit Ingenieur...


----------



## Gron83 (29. April 2009)

Ja das ist deren Ernst. Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es bei diesem Beruf nicht. Wobei hier die Frage ist, warum du umlernen möchtest?
Die Unterschiede zwischen Gnomeningi und Gobliningi sind mittlerweile dermaßen gering, da lohnt sich dieser Aufwand überhaupt nicht.
Die Mitgliedskarten gibt es nicht mehr, die 60er Items haben keinen wirklichen Nutzen mehr, die Transporter braucht man eigentlich auch 
nicht mehr zwingend und von den Pets kann man mittlerweile alle beide haben, egal wofür man sich entschieden hat.


----------



## Namsoon (29. April 2009)

Ja, ein Gamemaster meinte erst, es geht, der nächste schrieb dann, der Kollege hat sich geirrt. Also ich denke auch, dass es nicht geht.


Warum ich umlernen will? Goblins haben nur dinge um sich selber zu sprengen und da fragt man sich dann, warum zum Henker muss eine Pioniersprengladung auch an einem selber Schaden machen... und sonst haben die ja nurnoch 3 andere Kreationen wovon man eine von einem Gobliningenieur herstellen lassen kann.

Gnomeningenieurskunst ist halt lustiger. Ich weiß, man steht da nicht in WoW und macht die ganze Zeit Mist mit Ingenieurskunst, aber bei Gnomeningenieurskunst ist eben wenn sie dann zum einsatz kommt der Spaßfaktor dabei. Bei Goblin nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Gron83 (29. April 2009)

Naja, Goblins sprengen scheinbar gerne alles, ohne Rücksicht auf (Eigen-)Verluste. Jedoch bin ich selber auch Gnomeningi und kann daher sagen, dass diese
Spezi leider kaum noch nennenswertes bietet. Die Lustigeren Gimmicks sind im höheren Levelbereich kaum noch anwendbar. Einzig den Weltvergrößerer nutze 
ich davon noch gerne mal. Vielleicht ändern sie die Sache mit dem Wechsel der Spezialisierung mal, aber eher glaube ich, würden sie die Unterschiede gänzlich 
entfernen. Der Beruf kommt mittlerweile leider etwas lieblos daher und das einzige was man daran ändert sind Nerfs dank der Arena. Eigenlich schade.


----------

